# Creek bed find



## spotchasser (Mar 7, 2016)

I think I found one or rather a piece of one but I would like some confirmation


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 7, 2016)

Yep, that's a broken quartz point for sure. I still get a huge thrill when I find anything even if it's only part of one. Wish I could hear the stories behind every find.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 7, 2016)

Good eye and good find.


----------



## spotchasser (Mar 8, 2016)

That's my first point find. It is very exciting. Does anyone have any idea what period it's from


----------

